# hodně, moc



## Kwunlam

Ahoj, may I ask if there is a difference between the words "hodně" and "moc" ? They both seem to mean "many, much", right ?

Thanks !


----------



## texpert

There's hardly any difference. The words are interchangable in most cases. The one I can think about is that "moc" gets the meaning of "too much, too many" ocassionally (_bylo tam moc lidí_).


----------



## winpoj

Yes, they are close (and there is also "mnoho") but "moc" can often carry the meaning of too much, too many.

For example, "hodně okořeněné jídlo" is a very spicy dish, while  "moc okořeněné jídlo" would clearly be too spicy.

On the other hand, I don't see much difference between e.g.: "Mám tě moc rád" and "Mám tě hodně rád". (I like/love you very much.)


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



winpoj said:


> On the other hand, I don't see much difference between e.g.: "Mám tě moc rád" and "Mám tě hodně rád". (I like/love you very much.)



_Mám tě *velmi* rád_ would be also possible, right? 

Nashled.:


----------



## Kwunlam

Thank you all your responses.


----------



## texpert

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> 
> 
> _Mám tě *velmi* rád_ would be also possible, right?
> 
> Nashled.:


 
quick usage: 

mám tě moc rád - I like you a lot
mám tě hodně rád - I do like you, I really like you
mám tě velmi rád - I am very fond of you


----------



## winpoj

I fail to see what makes you make the distinctions you are making in your "quick usage".


----------



## texpert

Tagalela's question, perhaps?


----------



## winpoj

I'll try to be clearer then: I believe that these distinctions are baseless and may be misleading for learners - that's why I am objecting. I may be wrong though - maybe you can provide some arguments to support them.


----------

